# Lavender tea from buds?



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it okay to make a tea to drink with the lavender buds/chamomile found at health food stores (like Whole Foods in the bulk section)? I'm assuming yes but wanted some reassurance, lol.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 11, 2010)

Tasha - absolutely....


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 13, 2010)

It is very soothing and quite delicious!


----------



## IanT (Nov 14, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Is it okay to make a tea to drink with the lavender buds/chamomile found at health food stores (like Whole Foods in the bulk section)? I'm assuming yes but wanted some reassurance, lol.




Yup!!! It goes reaaaaaally nice with lemongrass mmmmm


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can find some organic rose petals, they make a nice addition too.


----------

